# Trek FX 7.3 2008 vs 2009



## kingman (Apr 30, 2008)

Trek FX 7.3 2008 vs 2009 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi

I was about to buy a 2008 and it seems that the 2009 is either out or coming out. 

The question is what is the difference between them or is this just mental masturbation.

I will be using the bike as a casual rider for trips from 5 to 25 miles at a time and mostly on bike paths and streets. 

No racing.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Rajarajan (Aug 6, 2008)

2008. I haven't seen the specs for the '09 but given the falling $ and the trend in other bikes/brands, either (a) it will cost more or (b) trek will downgrade the components.

I had an '08 7.2 and found it unsuitable for long rides > 15 mi. Found the lack of different positions to put my hands a limiting factor on long rides. Ended up with a road bike insted.


----------



## kingman (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi

This past weekend l rode my cousin's bike approx 10 miles and it was a crude hybrid and l didn't have a problem so l figure the 7.3 fx has to be more comfortable. l don't like the road bike handle bars at all.

But thanks for your input.


----------



## kingman (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi
Being that l will be only going over 10-15 miles only on the weekends at this point l believe that this might not come into play. But l get what you are saying but going into the winter l would really like to be in the $650 area complete with helmet and so on.

A used bike is not for me because l will need the help of my LBS for what ever crops up
Thanks


----------

